# Outlook Express Missing



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

Hello there as Im having trouble with Microsoft Outlook I thought I would give Outlook Express a try but I couldnt find it. Ive tried to download it but it seems to come with IE, and I get the message that Im already using a newer version of IE DOWNLOAD CANNOT CONTINUE. Any help much appreciated. I have a tried the XP instalation disk but still couldnt find it.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Perform a search for "msimn.exe", "oemig*.*", "msoe*.*" and "setup50.exe" and post back.


----------



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply, I did what you asked but the only file I could find was MSOEURO.DLL.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, then, go to Control Panel -> Add or Remove Programs -> Add/Remove Windows Components.
Are the Internet Explorer & Outlook Express boxes chacked or not?


----------



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

I did actually try this and the IE box was checked but there wasnt an Outlook box at all, which is really weired.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, that is _really _weird...
Anyhow, check these out first:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/270696/en-us
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318378/en-us
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/312451/en-us
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/220852/en-us
and post back.


----------



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

OK Ive tried all the above and have removed IE and then reinstalled IE6, but I still havnt got Outlook Express, but it is now in the registry.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

What happens when you:

- Click Start -> Run -> type
msimn
- Click OK

Do you get an error message? If yes, what is the exact message please?


----------



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

I just get the message unable to find (msimn). Could I install it from a friends XP disk.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

You may be able to do that by using:

Start -> Run -> type:
sfc /scannow
Click OK and have disc ready

Do you have XP Service Pack 1 or 2 installed?


----------



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

Yes I have both service pack 1 & 2, when I ran sfc /scannow nothing happened, I just got a black window for a split second then nothing. This is stupid, I think Im going to have to do another complete install soon, but Im not going to give up yet.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Try this link - it includes details for OE as well as IE (I know you've already done IE)

 * Repair or Reinstall Internet Explorer 6 and Outlook Express 6 *


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

This is a bizarre problem...

Enable the viewing of hidden files and folders:
- In Explorer, click Tools then Folder Options then the View tab
- Put check in 'Show hidden files and folders'
- Click Apply then OK
- Locate the following folder:
C:\WINDOWS\inf
- Then look for a file inside called:
msoe50
- If it's there, please report back


----------

